# Widebody CC- First ever?



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Some teaser pics. More details to follow.
Full unveiling at waterfest next weekend.

Major props to Robert, John and the team at final touch collision in West NY, NJ.


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

*More*


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Kvn22 said:


> opcorn:


X2

Hopefully the front bumper is getting fixed as well.


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Front bumper is an intentional notch so it can be bent to fit the widened front fender.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah, Got it.


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

New design front wheel radial fatigue testing. Passed with flying colors.
Thanks Jordan/ADV


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

No ****... Dude im in edgewater, your right by me


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see the whole car completed now my bank account is about to shrink lol


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Props to doing something different. The CC racekor boys are not gonna like the widening to fit low offsets. Its great.opcorn:


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe in a street application, however:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa. I'll be on the lookout at WF.


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

UMJonny said:


> Maybe in a street application, however:


Yes. I stand corrected. Probably the first ever in a US street car.
My goal is a very subtle modification that would only be noticeable to a keen eye.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

opcorn: looking fantasticc please post looooottts of pics


----------



## @f (Oct 20, 2005)

Deffinately more PIX, look awsome!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Wow that DTM'd CC looks stunning.. Does it actively race and in what?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Sorry... not a fan of crazy body modifications / Hot Import Nights styled cars..... Too ghetto / mexican looking / waste of money imo.


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't wait til it finish. .It look so good in person & pic don't do justice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the final result! opcorn:


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Lookin good so far! With the right wheels that will look incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

oO yeaH !! cant wait to see this !!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this finished opcorn:


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

*Wheels test fit*



















Brand new ADV design
20x10.5
20x11.5

Tucking nicely.


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tires mounted*


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Got any full car shots??


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Not yet. Tomorrow.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

nemomd said:


> Not yet. Tomorrow.


:thumbup::thumbup: wish we were going to WF to see in person


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

Woah this looks amazing Anroy! Glad the wheels worked out for you and it's always fun to be a part of these insane projects with you. I'm on vacation in Korea for 1.5 weeks but by looking at my emails, it seems like the Panamera wheels are ready for you as well. have fun at waterfest and can't wait to see some pictures! 

-Sean


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

that's beautiful....looking foward to seeing it this weekend :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

madeinkorea23 said:


> Woah this looks amazing Anroy! Glad the wheels worked out for you and it's always fun to be a part of these insane projects with you. I'm on vacation in Korea for 1.5 weeks but by looking at my emails, it seems like the Panamera wheels are ready for you as well. have fun at waterfest and can't wait to see some pictures!
> 
> -Sean


Thanks Sean. The pleasure is all mine. See you guys at SEMA.
I will send a lot of pics. I'll also have a photoshoot soon with Chris.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just wet myself ....


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

1SLOWMK6 said:


> I just wet myself ....


Me too. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Sorry... not a fan of crazy body modifications / Hot Import Nights styled cars..... Too ghetto / mexican looking / waste of money imo.


Wonder if he still feels the same...

Car looks amazing! Defnintely not a HIN/ghetto/mexican looking waste of money.


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Wonder if he still feels the same...
> 
> Car looks amazing! Defnintely not a HIN/ghetto/mexican looking waste of money.


I :heart: Hater


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Rear fitment is gorgeous. Front needs moarlowz in my option. Spin those coils down. These type of modifications are usually down to air ride suspensions. Gorgeous work though

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

WOW that car looks amazing....great work!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

The shop did some really nice work there, definite props to the idea and the execution!

:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sexy. can't wait to see some more shots of this beaut.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

In for more "debut" pics from WF18 and this upcoming "shoot"!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Which booth will you be in at WF? Definitely going to come check it out.


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

Waiting to be deliver. I love it alot .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Me too! Nice to see the fronts down a bit more to match. Could go more though?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Me too! Nice to see the fronts down a bit more to match. Could go more though?


I'm with you front needs just a wee bit moarlowz. 1/2" more

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... Only if we're being picky! Fantastic job/look otherwise!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I'm with you front needs just a wee bit moarlowz. 1/2" more
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Dont worry i m sure those who going to waterfest Sunday will see it slam. :heart::heart:


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

1SLOWMK6 said:


> Dont worry i m sure those who going to waterfest Sunday will see it slam. :heart::heart:


Wish I could go, but Ill look for pics fasho. Kudos to you for doing something against the whole racekor theme most CC owners go for. Keep it what it is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> I'm with you front needs just a wee bit moarlowz. 1/2" more
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Car is on air ride. Bagyard fronts and airlift rears with e-level management. The entire front tire can be tucked. I will be able to tuck the front wheels after I frame notch the passenger side. You'll see it all the way down on Sunday.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

turned out nice!


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Best car at Waterfest by far. :thumbup:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Car looked really good in person, quality work. Personally, I wish you would have done something with the sideskirts to bring them out maybe 1"... The rear fender just has a really drastic change/angle to meet up with the sideskirt imho. Looks great though, and the wheels..:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Car looked insane at the show, nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

PICS!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Wonder if he still feels the same...
> 
> Car looks amazing! Defnintely not a HIN/ghetto/mexican looking waste of money.


Yep sorry.... still feel the same. Unless it's a car deserving a widebody offset styled wheel / tire (i.e. Wider tires in the rear) like a Porsche Turbo S, I think the Widebody rear fender looks dumb, and it's really not the deserving.

Not hating, and more power to you if that's your thing.... just not my style. Sorry.


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

nemomd said:


> Car is on air ride. Bagyard fronts and airlift rears with e-level management. The entire front tire can be tucked. I will be able to tuck the front wheels after I frame notch the passenger side. You'll see it all the way down on Sunday.


car looked awesome on sunday bro, hope you took home a trophy :thumbup:


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

any shots of this beast from Waterfest?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

This car is not getting enought attention...

TS - where are you located? Assuming NE PA?

Let's organize a photo-shoot ic:


----------



## Grigor (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW this thing looks good! Major props and great choice in the wheels btw.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats on the finished product! Looks amazing!! 

http://networkedblogs.com/AJNQ0?a=share


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

Were the front fender lips made taller when they were widened? I keep looking for pictures tucking all the tire and preferably some of the wheel lips before i make my final decision on this car. Not that my opinion matters in the least. I would think on bagyards it should be lower in the front than it is. 

Is the frame notched? Fender lines intact? 

Get that front lip on the ground!


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

More pictures...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

follow the link to the proper wallpaper material 
it so hot its almost nsfw :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Vr6DubNY said:


> Were the front fender lips made taller when they were widened? I keep looking for pictures tucking all the tire and preferably some of the wheel lips before i make my final decision on this car. Not that my opinion matters in the least. I would think on bagyards it should be lower in the front than it is.
> 
> Is the frame notched? Fender lines intact?
> 
> Get that front lip on the ground!


 
Im with you on that one. Assuming its 2.0T it needs aframe notch for passenger side axle fasho. Liners need to go. Probably wont lay out without notching control arms a little and may be removing/rolling over the pinch welds inside wheelwell. They are 20s so the notch and pinch weld are key. 

Still looks good though.


----------



## @f (Oct 20, 2005)

Love the new look... Wide and Out!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Bthasht said:


> Im with you on that one. Assuming its 2.0T it needs aframe notch for passenger side axle fasho. Liners need to go. Probably wont lay out without notching control arms a little and may be removing/rolling over the pinch welds inside wheelwell. They are 20s so the notch and pinch weld are key.
> 
> Still looks good though.


It tucks tire but not the wheels upfront. I have a 28mm H&R front swaybar so without the passenger side notch that as low as she goes. I will try to get the notch done before Show and Go. Even though these are 20's the overall diameter is about 25.6 with 285/25/20 tires upfront. So far the pinch welds and control arms are not an issue. I really just need the passenger side notch.

This project was started with the aim of getting wider rubber upfront to get my 451hp to the ground. Also I plan to get to 500hp on pump gas when APR releases their stage 4. I thought the car would look weird with just the front widened so we did all four corners. My body guys did such a good job that it's hard to tell that the front was modified.
I agree with the comments about the rear angle. In retrospect we probably could have extended the side skirts 1 to 1.5 inches to remedy that issue.


----------



## Kingpopp (Jul 12, 2016)

How did you get 450+ hp?


----------

